# May bank holiday



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping to get away for 1 night to warren farm on Saturday,got to work Saturday morning and Monday morning so just the 1 night away for us until our first trip abroad to Austria on the 22nd may in the motorhome.

Anyone going anywhere nice this weekend?

Dave


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Down to the Gower for 3 nights. Chill out, a few beers and some walking. Magic


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Getting ready for two consecutive shows on the following weekends, one at Stanford House and the other at Fawley Hill.

Lots of odds and sods to do but always not enough time.

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Where in Austria are you heading for ?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave
Would you believe we are going to ............. Cheltenham. Actually Cirencester-ish but going into Cheltenham.
Regards
p-c


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Thursdayschild, we are goin to a place called Unterwaltersdorf its about 25 mins drive from Vienna, been there many time before because my wife's brother lives there and has allways been a cheap holiday for us apart from the flights, but this time we are going over there in the motorhome. Dave

-----------------------------------------------------
Hi p-c

don't know if you have ever been to Cheltenham before but I love it here, where abouts are you going in Cheltenham ? and any info I might be able to help you with just ask away.
and im sure you will like Cirencester, small but nice, although wouldn't be good asking me any info, haven't been there for years apart from driving past it many times on our way to Warminster to the outlaws


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Spent 4 days last bank holiday in Woodhall Spa

This bank holiday we are of to Worcestershire (Holt Castle) to support my SIL who is running a double marathon (52.something miles) - she is welcome to it - i'll be making the bacon sarnies for breakfast!


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Dave
Thanks very much for the offer of advice. I know the area reasonably well. Unfortunately I have to go to a funeral there. Afterwards the idea is to chill out, read, do the TV thing and not do the jobs that are at home! Four nights in all this trip.
Have a good one yourself. I would be interested in how commercial, or otherwise, you find Warren farm.
p-c


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

sunny prestatyn for us,
test out the solar panels going to leave the genny at home so best we have some sun or Mrs T won't get as much tv as i promised she would after financing the panels   
oh and we are taking the bunch of feathers (bubbles) with us for his first outing in molly motorhome, so dont want to go far in case he freaks out and we have to go home   
where ever you go enjoy,
Misty and Mrs T


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Ourgate    
Hulltramper
PS. In England


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

Cenarth ,West Wales hopfull,too early to see salmon jump,but not to eat in the pub!, 3 nights chilling


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Knaresborough CC


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm off to Fforest Fields just outside Builth Wells for a couple of nights and for anyone that hasn't there please do... or maybe not as I'll not get a pitch when I want one!

It's the ultimate chilling place, fabulous walks, utterly tranquil

Cenarth is fab too as is the Gower but the greedy camp site owners there have priced themselves out of my market


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

Went to Forest Feilds last bank hols,been couple of times now,really nice roomy pitches, only 1 hr from home so nice weekender site


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

The Fruitcakes meet, will let you know if it was nice when we get back :-o


----------

